# Champions League Footie



## LondonDragon (7 Apr 2009)

MANCHESTER UNITED 2-2 FC PORTO

Goals: 
Man U: Rooney 15', TÃ©vez 85'
Porto: RodrÃ­guez 4', Mariano 89'

Now that was a cracking game! Attacking football all the way!!!

Man U lucky to get a draw out of this game, so many chances for Porto and a gifted goal to Rooney in the first half!!

Bring on the second leg  

(Even though I don't think my team Porto will make it, at least they making me proud)


----------



## gratts (7 Apr 2009)

*Re: MANCHESTER UNITED 2-2 FC PORTO*

Best game of football I can remember watching in a long time. End to end attacking football, great stuff!   
If Porto take the game to Utd in the second leg like they did tonight then I recon they have more than a chance.


----------



## GreenNeedle (7 Apr 2009)

*Re: MANCHESTER UNITED 2-2 FC PORTO*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Man U lucky to get a draw out of this game, so many chances for Porto and a gifted goal to Rooney in the first half!!



I know you are biased Paulo but thats a little off the mark   The second half was virtually one way traffic towards Helton!!

Gifted goal to Rooney yes but the first Porto goal.........Ronaldo loses the ball.....Goal.  Ronaldo lost the ball so many times in that first 20 minutes I'm surprised Rooney and Scholes didn't have a word in his ear!!!!

Had 2 Sporting Fans here willing the reds on....The wife and her sister 

No I am not a Man U fan either.  just a neutral who like watching the attacking game 

AC


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Apr 2009)

*Re: MANCHESTER UNITED 2-2 FC PORTO*

Sporting Lisbon whom???? oh the team that lost 12-1 the other week to Bayern that lost 4-0 today! conference teams mate!

Another cracking game tonight and my London Blues did me proud!!!! Come on you Blues!!!

And just managed to get tickets to Wembley on the 18th to see Chelsea vs Arsenal!!!


----------



## Nelson (8 Apr 2009)

*Re: MANCHESTER UNITED 2-2 FC PORTO*

you're gonna be very upset on the 18th paulo  ..come on the gooners
neil


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Apr 2009)

*Re: MANCHESTER UNITED 2-2 FC PORTO*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> you're gonna be very upset on the 18th paulo  ..come on the gooners
> neil


They sure will be gooners out of the cup  we will see afterwards


----------



## GreenNeedle (8 Apr 2009)

*Re: MANCHESTER UNITED 2-2 FC PORTO*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Sporting Lisbon whom???? oh the team that lost 12-1 the other week to Bayern that lost 4-0 today! conference teams mate!



Just read this out aloud to the wife and sister in law.  Couldn't understand the reply  but sounded a bit aggressive to me 

AC


----------



## Nick16 (10 Apr 2009)

*Re: MANCHESTER UNITED 2-2 FC PORTO*

cough cough, go chelsea, still in the hunt.


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Apr 2009)

*Re: MANCHESTER UNITED 2-2 FC PORTO*

Another cracking game tonight! Was all Liverpool, then all chealse, then all liverpool then Chelsea killed it off!! non stop action 

Lets hope Porto tomorrow can keep the pressure on Man U, they are going to come attacking on all cylinders!!!


----------



## Nick16 (14 Apr 2009)

*Re: MANCHESTER UNITED 2-2 FC PORTO*

im cheering porto!    but................ GO CHELSEA. what a game! good for the neutral fan.


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Apr 2009)

*Re: MANCHESTER UNITED 2-2 FC PORTO*



			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> im cheering porto!    but................ GO CHELSEA. what a game! good for the neutral fan.


I am hoping a Chelsea vs Porto final hahaha my two blues  (Porto to win off course) but I don't think we can make it tomorrow, even though Man U haven't played great recently they will give it a good go tomorrow!!!

And UEFA this afternoon decided to ban our coach from the touchline for tomorrows game, aparently a gesture he made in the first game in Madrid in the previous round!! You can't make this stuff up!!


----------



## GreenNeedle (15 Apr 2009)

*Re: MANCHESTER UNITED 2-2 FC PORTO*

I was betwixed and between last night.

Don't like Chelsea's team of cheats and think Benitez is a *******.  Thought Drogba should've got a yellow for rolling back onto the field when 'injured' and couldn't understand all the free kicks he got when he was backing in to defenders and not attempting to jump for headers.  Euro refs though!!!

So hopefully a Barca - Man U final 

AC


----------



## aaronnorth (15 Apr 2009)

*Re: MANCHESTER UNITED 2-2 FC PORTO*

i loved the game last night, but i agree Andy, when Drogba rolled back on that really annoyed me.

It will be an interesting game tonight, it was a shame Porto scored so late last week but they worked the defence well and Neville had 2 men to cover.

Is Ferdinand fit again?


----------



## Nelson (15 Apr 2009)

*Re: MANCHESTER UNITED 2-2 FC PORTO*

come on the gooners  ..........man u :!: .....who :?:   

bad luck paulo.....we'll sort em....


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Apr 2009)

*Re: MANCHESTER UNITED 2-2 FC PORTO*

What a crap game this was! nothing compared to the first leg, Porto tried to defend and Ronaldo killed them off with a wonder strike in the first 5 minutes!!!

Boring game, apart from the Ronaldo goal not many clear cut chances and just kicked the ball about both teams!!!

Best team won on the night anyway as Man U didn't even have to try. There is always next season!!!

COME ON CHELSEAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## aaronnorth (16 Apr 2009)

*Re: MANCHESTER UNITED 2-2 FC PORTO*

what a goal!! About time he did something for his money and title of "best in the world"


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Apr 2009)

*Re: MANCHESTER UNITED 2-2 FC PORTO*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> what a goal!! About time he did something for his money and title of "best in the world"


We could have waited for the game on Sunday instead


----------



## Nelson (18 Apr 2009)

*Re: MANCHESTER UNITED 2-2 FC PORTO*

aaaaaaaaaaaaargh........gooners are goners.......  ...
paulo,i can hear you laughing from here.
neil


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Apr 2009)

*Re: MANCHESTER UNITED 2-2 FC PORTO*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> aaaaaaaaaaaaargh........gooners are goners.......  ...
> paulo,i can hear you laughing from here.
> neil


Didn't go in the end, the blahblahblahblah fan that was going to get me a ticket had to work so we didn't go.
Shame cause I missed a great game, was dominated by Chelsea all the way today.

COME ON CHELSEAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Nick16 (18 Apr 2009)

*Re: MANCHESTER UNITED 2-2 FC PORTO*

yeah just like to congratulate the beaten arsenal on... er.... getting beaten!

the Blues march on......


----------



## Nelson (5 May 2009)

*Re: MANCHESTER UNITED 2-2 FC PORTO*

gooners are goners yet again  .another season without a trophy .should be getting used to it by now  .
neil


----------



## John Starkey (5 May 2009)

*Re: MANCHESTER UNITED 2-2 FC PORTO*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> gooners are goners yet again  .another season without a trophy .should be getting used to it by now  .
> neil



YEh great aint it, come on you mancs,
john


----------



## LondonDragon (5 May 2009)

*Re: MANCHESTER UNITED 2-2 FC PORTO*

Lucky Mancs  come on CHELSEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Nelson (5 May 2009)

*Re: MANCHESTER UNITED 2-2 FC PORTO*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> nelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi john,
i didn't realise manchester was in worcestershire :? 
neil


----------



## John Starkey (5 May 2009)

Hi neil season ticket sharer for thirty five, I go with the lads from Hereford,
Regards john


----------



## Nelson (5 May 2009)

hi john,
was only joking.got to have a sense of humour following the gooners  .
neil


----------



## John Starkey (5 May 2009)

To be honest when arsenal play well they can be very entertaining,regards john.


----------



## aaronnorth (6 May 2009)

*Re: MANCHESTER UNITED 2-2 FC PORTO*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Lucky Mancs  come on CHELSEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



ManU - Chelsea final, ManU to win   

we didnt play that well, we were just lucky Arsenal played worse than us


----------



## LondonDragon (6 May 2009)

*Re: MANCHESTER UNITED 2-2 FC PORTO*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> we didnt play that well, we were just lucky Arsenal played worse than us


Arsenal were lucky at Old Trafford to start off and yesterday just showed why they are rated 4th in england, simply not good enough.


----------



## Nelson (6 May 2009)

oh well chelsea.not good enough as well.can see why they are the small club of the big four.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 May 2009)

What a disgrace from the referee!!! 5 penalties against Barcelona that were not given!!! One shot in goal and they win it!!


----------



## GreenNeedle (6 May 2009)

Sorry double post


----------



## GreenNeedle (6 May 2009)

Paulo - Not biased at all there? 

Reading the live text on the BBC site sounds like the referee sent a Barca player off incorrectly and Didier kept falling over as usual.  Maybe referees just cannot afford to risk giving penos when its DD because there is 99% chance it will be a dive when the replay is seen  I liked these commentarys though:

_2059: Yaya Toure and Didier Drogba start their wrestling about 15 yards outside the Barca area and Drogba powers into the area, falling down theatrically as Toure makes a fabulous tackle. Brilliant defending, but Drogba throws his arms disconsolately into the air anyway._

_2105: Didier Drogba goes down (no, really) on the edge of the Barca box after a challenge with Gerard Pique, and they both need a little bit of treatment, but they are both fine._

_2110: Didier Drogba is limping off the pitch, but I'm guessing he might be OK._

_2113: Didier Drogba can't decide whether he's limping or not_

_Both semis ruined by poor refereeing decisions._

Its about time the powers that be started handing out suspensions from 'video evidence' otherwise the game will remain the cheat's paradise it is 

I did predict a ManU v Barca final though.  Pointless tournament being all English in the Semis and finals. Might as well call it the FA Cup but then they would all ignore it 

AC


----------



## gratts (6 May 2009)

Wahey, Barca got there at last! At least we should be able to have an enjoyable final now - I recon Chelski v ManU would've been a bit of a stalemate bore.
I think it's about time Drogba was banned from football. And possibly put down for good measure.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 May 2009)

Haha you guys make me laugh, obiously none of you saw the game, at least two clear penalties I spotted with hand balls inside the area, but the commentator said 5. Barcelona did not deserve to be in the final and were helped by UEFA once again that probably did not want so see an all english final. For UEFA and Michelle "Sh**head" Platinni it would not be good for the European game if Enlgish football start dominating too much, there is one only league worth watching at the moment and that is the Premiership.


----------



## Nick16 (7 May 2009)

exactly, they need to keep the interest there from other nations otherwise they would not sell as much merchandise etc. some poor decisions really. i think it was decided who would make the finals before the draw was made. Even arsenal should have had a penalty or two at old trafford a week ago.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 May 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> Even arsenal should have had a penalty or two at old trafford a week ago.


Yep but Arsenal were very lucky to come away from Manchester with just a 1-0 loss, to be fair Arsenal did not play very well in any of their legs, Man U should have been eliminated in the previous round if not again for some bad refereeing decisions and also UEFA banning the Porto coach for something unheard off at 3PM the day before the second leg match!!


----------



## gratts (7 May 2009)

Sorry guys, but these conspiracy theories against english clubs are utter tush!
That red card was hardly clear cut - if the ref was a man on a mission Abidal would've just got a yellow, or a foul wouldn't even have been given. Down to 10 men is hardly helping Barcelona!


----------



## LondonDragon (7 May 2009)

gratts said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, but these conspiracy theories against english clubs are utter tush!
> That red card was hardly clear cut - if the ref was a man on a mission Abidal would've just got a yellow, or a foul wouldn't even have been given. Down to 10 men is hardly helping Barcelona!


10 men doesn't always hinder a team from performing, sometimes they up their game to compensate for the loss of a man, and yes it was not a red card offense, but a penalty is almost a clear goal, while a sending off is not.


----------



## John Starkey (7 May 2009)

You arm  chair supporters make me laugh I bet non of you ever go and see your teams play,at least I go to live games home and away,as for DDs  behavour he should have been red carded,Chelsea can only blame themselves they had enough good chances to win it, poor finishing .regards john


----------



## LondonDragon (7 May 2009)

john starkey said:
			
		

> You arm  chair supporters make me laugh I bet non of you ever go and see your teams play,at least I go to live games home and away


And? does that mean that people that go to games understand more about football than others? I go to games when I can, but would not buy a season ticket!


----------



## John Starkey (7 May 2009)

It called supporting your team with your cash and cheering them on in person,cubs like Chelsea and man u rely on people who spend money,hense the word supporter.regard john.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 May 2009)

john starkey said:
			
		

> It called supporting your team with your cash and cheering them on in person,cubs like Chelsea and man u rely on people who spend money,hense the word supporter.regard john.


Don't know what all this means to the conversation but ok! you made a point!


----------



## John Starkey (7 May 2009)

Hey paulo sorry mate nothing personel it's only a game,
Regards john.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 May 2009)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hey paulo sorry mate nothing personel it's only a game,
> Regards john.


Nothing personal either way


----------



## Nick16 (7 May 2009)

i go to home matches? i am i bad supporter then?


----------



## LondonDragon (7 May 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> i go to home matches? i am i bad supporter then?


Haha don't you start too


----------



## Nick16 (7 May 2009)

ssshhhhhh


----------



## aaronnorth (7 May 2009)

> 2110: Didier Drogba is limping off the pitch, but I'm guessing he might be OK.
> 
> 2113: Didier Drogba can't decide whether he's limping or not



that made me LOL  

I feel gutted for Fletcher, it should of been a yellow card at the most IMAO.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 May 2009)

Come on BARCELONAAAAAA!!!! and no winker today either


----------



## Nick16 (27 May 2009)

yeah barca all the wayy. cant have man u winning it. (i think they will though)


----------



## Dave Spencer (27 May 2009)

I`ll always support the English team!  

Dave.


----------



## Superman (27 May 2009)

I'll be supporting the English team, I just wish it wasn't Manchester United.


----------



## Nelson (27 May 2009)

come on :!: no matter how much you hate them you've got to support the english team.come on the mancs


----------



## LondonDragon (27 May 2009)

I am not english  and been a fan of BarÃ§a for many years  so far so good 1-0 at half time! Not a great game by any means, but its great watching BarÃ§a passing the ball!!


----------



## AdAndrews (27 May 2009)

the mancs arnt english, they are scum!

COME ON BARCA


----------



## LondonDragon (27 May 2009)

Best team on the night won  there is always next season.... for Chelsea that is


----------



## Nelson (27 May 2009)

> I am not english


i know your not paulo.


> the mancs arnt english, they are scum!


a bit harsh

anyway,out classed tonight


----------



## Dave Spencer (27 May 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> the mancs arnt english, they are scum!
> 
> COME ON BARCA



Be careful with your tone.

Dave.


----------



## GreenNeedle (27 May 2009)

WAS a pretty boring match....and Anderson is not up to this level.  Think he better poddle off back to Porto.  Not good enough 

Message to AF:

Take the money and sell Ronaldo.  The team might develop and remember what the ball looks like then 

AC


----------



## AdAndrews (28 May 2009)

sorry, just got some many people i know who support man u because they win all of the time.


----------



## aaronnorth (31 May 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> WAS a pretty boring match....and Anderson is not up to this level.  Think he better poddle off back to Porto.  Not good enough
> 
> Message to AF:
> 
> ...



i agree with all that. As much as i hate to say it i dont think Giggs is good enough for the champions league final either.
Good cross & goal by Messi though.


----------



## John Starkey (1 Jun 2009)

Hi Guys,sorry to say i had to watch it in turkey,to be honest they got what they deserved,they just didnt turn up,i would have been angry if i had paid to go and watch and then play like that,for once fergie got his tatctics all wrong,still its only a game     .
regards john.


----------



## GreenNeedle (11 Jun 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Message to AF:
> 
> Take the money and sell Ronaldo.  The team might develop and remember what the ball looks like then



See guys - I missed my vocation.  Should've been a manager. lol.  Maybe AF reads UKaps 

Now next season MAN U will be stronger (I am a saints fan BTW) as there will be players that aren't as selfish 

I always said when people warbled on about Ronaldo and the number of goals he scores that if Wayne Rooney were as selfish that he would score more 

I also said that Andy Cole must be disappointed to lose his ManU shots to goals ratio 

Just Drogba to leave Chelsea and we are 3/4 of the way to eliminating 'simulation' from the premiership 

AC


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jun 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Just Drogba to leave Chelsea


Can see that happening this season but I hope you are right about that one! Time for Drogaba to find a new team!! 

BTW no player is worth Â£80m


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Jun 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> SuperColey1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
sometimes you waffle on a bit but you know what you are saying  

I am glad he has gone


----------

